# Can you get fat just eating fruit?



## Shaun (18 Feb 2009)

I'm a nutrition dummy, so I wondered:

Is all fruit fat free?
Can you get fat eating only fruit?
Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Tim Bennet. (18 Feb 2009)

You get fat from eating excess calories.

You don't get fat from eating fat.

Fat contains a greater number of calories for it's weight than other foods, so you can quickly exceed your calorific needs by eating fatty food.

Fruit is generally low in fat, but if you eat enough fruit to exceed your calorifc needs, you will get fat. Any sweet ripe fruit is certainly not a 'calorie free snack'. People don't eat bananas on rides to give them the vitamins!

Is avacado a fruit? It's high in both fat and sugar.


----------



## Twenty Inch (18 Feb 2009)

What Tim said...

...and remember: knowledge is knowing that a tomato is a fruit, wisdom is not putting it into a fruit salad.


----------



## jay clock (18 Feb 2009)

a) yes I think so to all practical purposes

 fruit has calories, so eat enough and you will put on weight


----------



## Ravenz (18 Feb 2009)

I think you'll get a wiser answer if you email 
mannythemarmoset@chesterzoo.org.uk


----------



## ChrisKH (18 Feb 2009)

I'm still struggling to locate comparethemeerkat.com so mannythemarmoset is going to have to wait.


----------



## jimboalee (18 Feb 2009)

What Admin really wanted to ask was "Who watched 'Supersize vs Superskinny' last night?"


----------



## numbnuts (18 Feb 2009)

jimboalee said:


> What Admin really wanted to ask was "Who watched 'Supersize vs Superskinny' last night?"


I did, she had no tits at all


----------



## Bodhbh (18 Feb 2009)

Think an apple is 50-60 calories for example, so you can stuff a fair amount per day before it starts making a dent. Compare that to 1000+ for a fancy coffee and a muffin at Costalot.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (19 Feb 2009)

jimboalee said:


> What Admin really wanted to ask was "Who watched 'Supersize vs Superskinny' last night?"


I saw the beginning. The bloke was about my height, but weighed about 9 stone more than me .. and I ain't slim!!

numbnuts is right, also. the bloke had bigger thruppeny bits than she did.


----------



## Ravenz (19 Feb 2009)

Bodhbh said:


> Think an apple is 50-60 calories for example, so you can stuff a fair amount per day before it starts making a dent. Compare that to 1000+ for a fancy coffee and a muffin at Costalot.



making me hungry now (after me bimble ride )... 1000+?? cheap at 1/2 the price.. gonna sneak me own muffioso tho!


----------



## col (19 Feb 2009)

If you eat a hand of bananas a day its possible,the same as avacado, star fruit,Kiwi I think too, as well as grapes as they are high in sugar. The ones to eat with out worry are apples and pears but even certain types of pears are not good like guyot. Unless your eating nothing but fruit its unlikely, as you can subsidise quite a lot of fruit with your normal diet and not put weight on, plus you will be forever going to the toilet with the extra water your taking on board


----------



## mickle (19 Feb 2009)

I saw it wrote that avocado is closest to being the single food which can provide every nutrient a human needs. Unfortunately one would need to consume 35,000 calories a day.


----------



## walker (23 Feb 2009)

fruits, although mainly fat free, are full of sugars, therefore more calorie filled than vegitables (hence why they say to eat more vegitables than fruit).

Can fruit make you fat? sure, if you eat enough of it, but you'd be far to ill to eat anymore than 10 bits of fruit in one day anyway.


----------



## Blonde (23 Feb 2009)

walker said:


> You'd be far to ill to eat anymore than 10 bits of fruit in one day anyway.



Ye olde softies! I must be really ill then!  maybe it depends on the sizes of the fruits, but I often eat more than 10 fruits or pieces of fruit in a day. I have been known to eat a whole melon as well as a whole punnet of grapes/blueberries/raspberries and some dates on top of the usual two or three bananas, two oranges, apple or pear and the mixed dried fruit in my porridge that I eat every day. If we have a box of cheap mangoes from Bolton market they usually need eating really quickly, so I'll have to eat at least a couple a day on top of my other fruits to get through them all before they go off. If I make a smoothie that uses at least 5 or 6 fruit or fruit portions in about a pint of drink!


----------



## dav1d (14 Mar 2009)

I used to eat a lot more fruit than I do now (though I do still eat it just less), 6 apples a day on average, a tub of strawberries, a bunch of bananas and a punnet of grapes, weren't unusual for me in one day. I didn't get fat. However, I was already fat anway. I actually lost weight until I got down to 11.4 stone, which was actually underweight for me (although I did do regular 10 mile walks). And I still had the stomach (though it wasn't as big, it was still big)! And still do, despite trying to get rid of it for years (and being a healthy weight)!


----------



## ASC1951 (14 Mar 2009)

Blonde said:


> I often eat more than 10 fruits or pieces of fruit in a day. I have been known to eat a whole melon as well as a whole punnet of grapes/blueberries/raspberries and some dates on top of the usual two or three bananas, two oranges, apple or pear and the mixed dried fruit in my porridge that I eat every day.


Me too. What do you have for the other two meals?


----------



## yello (14 Mar 2009)

I can't imagine a fruit only diet would be particularly healthy, weight loss or no.


----------

